# Harley Davidson V-Rod anyone ?



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

For some reason I can't shake from that head that V-Rod "night edition-whatever" I saw in the street the other night. This bike looks fabulous. 

I don't know anything about bikes, so just wondering someone who knows them :

- Are these good bikes in General ? Are they reliable ? What would be the maximum miles if I were to buy the bike used ? If I buy used it would be nearly new...what is the bike mileage equivalent of having less than 20K miles on a car ? I don't want to buy a worn out bike. 

And anyways how many miles could I expect out of one these V-rods before nothing works anymore ? 

I'm looking at Harleys because they seem to be one of the few bikes that keep some of their value over time, but I am open to any suggestion.

These are the bikes I like, V-Rod Night edition and V-Rod muscle

Thank you for any feedback/suggestions.

Kind regards,


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

in befo da toe...


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Eddie Bimmer said:


> in befo da toe...


Was my question that stupid or is the bike that bad  ?


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

You've posted in the wrong forum. We have a bike thread so it will prob be moved there. :thumbup:


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

chadi said:


> You've posted in the wrong forum. We have a bike thread so it will prob be moved there. :thumbup:


I see now :bawling:

I accept my faith :behead: Please dispose of my remains as you see fit.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's the only Harley I would buy. The Harley Community (not lawyers on his and hers bikes) don't appreciate it.

I think it's a direction they need

They are cheap on ebay

http://motors******.ebay.com/Motorc...6000&_qfkw=1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m273&Model=VRSC


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

Manu said:


> I see now :bawling:
> 
> I accept my faith :behead: Please dispose of my remains as you see fit.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

They shall live on in another form!


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

********



#5880 said:


> They are cheap on ebay;)
> 
> [URL]http://motors******.ebay.com/Motorcycles-/6024/i.html?Make=Harley%252DDavidson&_dmpt=US_motorcycles&_mqf=0&_pcats=6024%2C6000&_qfkw=1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m273&Model=VRSC[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> hate it when that happened.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

chadi said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> They shall live on in another form!


+1

besides, vrod v. Softail is an ageless conundrum.

my vote vvv


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

Manu said:


> I'm looking at Harleys because they seem to be one of the few bikes that keep some of their value over time, but I am open to any suggestion.


Dude, you don't buy a bike for their resale value, you buy one for speed...

Here's my suggestion:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Double-S said:


> Dude, you don't buy a bike for their resale value, you buy one for speed...
> 
> Here's my suggestion:


Which two 18 year olds own those?


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

#5880 said:


> Which two 18 year olds own those?


The ones doing your ex.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome to the Harley addiction! I like the V-Rod. WGAF what anyone thinks in the "Harley" crowd. Buy what your heart desires.

NIce Fatboy Eddie...:thumbs: Have you seen the new Fatboy Lo?

My baby...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

#5880 said:


> Which two 18 year olds own those?


burn... :rofl:


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> burn... :rofl:


1st degree at best...

Here's a 3rd degree burn...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=4564813&postcount=12


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Double-S said:


> Dude, you don't buy a bike for their resale value, you buy one for speed...
> 
> Here's my suggestion:


Those are nice but I have kept away from bikes for so long because I know I would kill myself with one of these. I am looking at the V-Rod precisely because it is not nearly as sporty.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

#5880 said:


> It's the only Harley I would buy. The Harley Community (not lawyers on his and hers bikes) don't appreciate it.
> 
> I think it's a direction they need
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Those are some amazing prices :yikes: I am looking at pretty much double the price here.

I don't care about what the Harley community or riders of other makes think frankly. I love the bike. :thumbup:


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Welcome to the Harley addiction! I like the V-Rod. WGAF what anyone thinks in the "Harley" crowd. Buy what your heart desires.
> 
> NIce Fatboy Eddie...:thumbs: Have you seen the new Fatboy Lo?
> 
> My baby...


That's another Harley I like very much. It looks so agressive and tough. I also like the 883 Iron and the XL1200 Nightster. Or indeed those very old rat bikes I see at kustom car shows.

Off-topic, but would love to see pics of your Camaro. My Favorite year of all by far

Congrats on a beautiful bike


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

That's what I like about Harley Fat Boys, you guys are all so jolly...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Manu said:


> That's another Harley I like very much. It looks so agressive and tough. I also like the 883 Iron and the XL1200 Nightster. Or indeed those very old rat bikes I see at kustom car shows.
> 
> Off-topic, but would love to see pics of your Camaro. My Favorite year of all by far
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful bike


Thanks! Pics of the Camaro can be found in my photo album under my user ID. :thumbup:

I really like the Nightster too. Love the old school bobber rat bikes. :thumbup:



Double-S said:


> That's what I like about Harley Fat Boys, you guys are all so jolly...


Dork.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Manu said:


> Well there she is.
> 
> Nothing special, just another Nightster....but it's MY nightster :sabrina:
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Congrats...she is beautiful.

I really dig the look of the Nightsters...you and Mullman have very cool bikes. :thumbup:

Ride safe man.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Awesome!! Congrats...she is beautiful.
> 
> I really dig the look of the Nightsters...you and Mullman have very cool bikes. :thumbup:
> 
> Ride safe man.


Hey Meeert, (sorry I don't know your real name, I guess Meeert will have to do  )

Thanks again for your good advice  I hope to be able to move up to a Crossbones soon. I love my sporty though, it is everything I wished for. :thumbup: I did 140 miles today, what a hoot this big twin is 

Still can't really believe I have my Harley, life is GOOD


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Manu said:


> Still can't really believe I have my Harley, life is GOOD


me too.

:thumbup:

Now you need to watch the recent SouthPark episode on "Harley Riders". :rofl:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> I really dig the look of the Nightsters...you and Mullman have very cool bikes.


It was a bit brisk heading out for work in the dark at 41 deg F, but worth every moment. :thumbup:
You live more on your commute than most people live in a week.

I've had suit jobs and still travel quite a bit, but if I can't ride a motorcycle to work most office days, it's not a job I would want...


----------

